# Harry and Dietrich



## SorrySayAgain (Sep 20, 2015)

Yesterday I welcomed two new ratlets into my heart, as companions for my Roy.

Names are always the hardest part, but after it took me half an hour to get the cheeky pair back into the cage, they are now Harry and Dietrich (deet-rick) after two of the greatest escape artists. 

They're cute, affectionate, and are lightning given mortal form. 

Being with them has already perked Roy up, having lost his friends recently. He's cuddlier than ever, and has returned to the cheeky boy I love so much.


----------



## SorrySayAgain (Sep 20, 2015)

My phone is being ridiculous, so the photos won't upload. 

Harry and Dietrich are brothers, they turned 6weeks old on Friday 6th. 

Dietrich is a black hooded.

Harry is...harder. He's black, but his markings seem to be a cross between hooded and bareback. He also has a white blaze starting below his left eye and ending between his ears. 

Roy turned 8months old yesterday and is easily twice the size of the babies.


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

They sound super cute, its awesome that your original rat is noticeably happier with the new companions  Always good to know when you've made the right choice!


----------

